

Ask HN: What makes a good job description? - unsane1

Doing some research for my next project. What I am looking for are opinions from both sides of the desk. Please feel free to add things not listed, to rank things, and to just comment freely.<p>If you are looking for a job, what do you find to be the most important part of a job description?<p>If you are a hiring manager, what do you find to be the key elements of what you are trying to communicate to a prospective employee? And what do you find to be the most effective way of triggering a good response?<p>Some things that seem to go in most postings
    Specific skills needed
    Location
    Salary
    Company personality
    Environment
    Benefits
    Posted by recruiter or actual company
    Etc...<p>Thanks!
======
ecaroth
This article on HN this morning (and the comments on HN and the post itself)
gives a lot of great indirect insight into this topic:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3404437>

